# Burn the Koran day.



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

I just saw a short news clip about it. I didn't hear everything cause I was too busying laughing and going Wtf?!?!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 8, 2010)

People burn the bible and the flag all the time and others don't give a shit, but if there's a koran near a fire, RAEG.

Minority groups should realize what equality means.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> People burn the bible and the flag all the time and others don't give a shit, but if there's a koran near a fire, RAEG.
> 
> Minority groups should realize what equality means.


 
I must have a poor sense of humour or something to find it funny. :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

awesome. lets all burn some bibles and buddhist texts to go with it.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> People burn the bible and the flag all the time and others don't give a shit, but if there's a koran near a fire, RAEG.


 
Not to be racist but these are muslims we're talking about. They don't exactly sit down and take people talking down about their religion kindly.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

hahhaa..... muslims...


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, let's piss them off even more so maybe they won't blow up anymore of our shit


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to see america get taken over by china and russia. that would kick ass. so yes. lets piss off the muslims and make them crash into more of our buildings then go into complete panic and spend all our money on pointless wars that have nothing to do with the planes and then collapse in on ourselves.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 8, 2010)

We were talking about this in one of my classes yesterday. Basically it's some radical evangelical minister who wants to prove his point that Muslims are bad. General Petraeus is quoted as saying that if this guy does it, he'll be putting American troups in danger (radical Muslim retaliation, etc). The ministers said basically "Well that's his opinion, I'm doing it anyway."

The media needs to learn to just let stupid idiots like this do this without giving it coverage.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

agreed. stupid media. 
because everything is about the media.. yes?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2010)

*sniff* tho...those FUCKING muslims!!!

*sniff sniff* i'll show them!

ILL SHOW THEMALLL!!!!

*shoots koran*
*is jay naylor*


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

SEPT 11th!!! NATIONAL BIBLE BURNING DAY!


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to see america get taken over by china and russia. that would kick ass. so yes. lets piss off the muslims and make them crash into more of our buildings then go into complete panic and spend all our money on pointless wars that have nothing to do with the planes and then collapse in on ourselves.


 
A war is a great way to end a recession.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> A war is a great way to end a recession.


 
unless you're the one paying for it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> unless you're the one paying for it.


 
China can pay for it.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 8, 2010)

There will be riots, and in those riots, only Muslims will die.
In other words, Muslims will protest by killing each other.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

im in tampa atm... ima drive up their and burn some myself.. >_> i have a reason too..


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

The difference between burning a bible and burning the Koran is that to Christians, it's a book that contains the words of God, but isn't that sacred. To Muslims, the Koran is a sacred item and deliberate damage is an insult to their religion.

The whole exercise is about a whackjob Minister taunting another religion despite all the "love thy neighbour" crap this type of religious fanatic always ignores if there's a chance to insult another race, culture, religion or sexuality.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Randy why are you watching FOX news? :V


----------



## Ratte (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> im in tampa atm... ima drive up their and burn some myself.. >_> i have a reason too..


 
Stop contributing to the problem.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The difference between burning a bible and burning the Koran is that to Christians, it's a book that contains the words of God, but isn't that sacred. To Muslims, the Koran is a sacred item and deliberate damage is an insult to their religion.


 
Then burn a cross? Oh wait, it's been done....


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2010)

Angry muslims destroyed our towers and killed tons of people!!

sigh... alright, you know what we need to do to get revenge?
Piss off some muslims by burning their holy book.
THAT WILL SHOW THEM.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Piss off some muslims


 
This is what America is all about


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Stop contributing to the problem.


 
i guessss~... *sarcasm*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i guessss~... *sarcasm*


 
No, really. Don't be a dick.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Burn a Jesus.
Burn a Buddha.
Burn a Vishnu.
Burn a Mohammed.
Burn a... Menorah.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

You know, in my opinion, it's one thing if you make fun of their beef with the prophet being depicted (as Draw Mohammed Day proved), but to outright burn their book is an act of downright ignorance and definitely uncalled for.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Burn a Buddha.


 Nooooo my religion


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, in my opinion, it's one thing if you make fun of their beef with the prophet being depicted (as Draw Mohammed Day proved), but to outright burn their book is an act of downright ignorance and definitely uncalled for.


 Agreed. Draw Mohammed Day was just silly, but burning their books is just mean.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, really. Don't be a dick.


 
dont be a dick? haha dont make me fucking laugh, i had two of my friends that i grew up get fucking murdered over this stupid bullshit..
if they can burn flags and then come over here and open up shop, then i find nothing wrong with burning their shit.. honestly i just dont give a fuck. 

i hear muslims saying shit like "9/11? get over it!"    haha get over it? get over all the people that died? its cute.. so cute.. especially when i have friends and family over seas right now.. 

im not going to explain a fucking lesson in a 2 page essay for all of you.. if you dont agree with me, fine, good for you.. your prob along with the group who wants to take "god" out of the pledge.. i was in class during 9/11 and when that happened we had a time of prayer! not a time of silence!! its fucking stupid, if your so offended over our pledge and our money and everything els, then fuck off..

if anyone gets offended due to this anger..i could care less.. call me ignorant, i wont lose any sleep over it..


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Not to be racist but these are muslims we're talking about. They don't exactly sit down and take people talking down about their religion kindly.


 Yeah, this is totally gonna end up with a ton of US soldiers getting killed.


Sauvignon said:


> A war is a great way to end a recession.


 HAHA! No.


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, in my opinion, it's one thing if you make fun of their beef with the prophet being depicted (as Draw Mohammed Day proved), but to outright burn their book is an act of downright ignorance and definitely uncalled for.


 You know I wonder what is worse, ignorance or apathy... You know I don't know and I don't care :V


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2010)

Is he the same guy who organized the Harry Potter burning because it promoted witchcraft?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> dont be a dick? haha dont make me fucking laugh, i had two of my friends that i grew up get fucking murdered over this stupid bullshit..
> if they can burn flags and then come over here and open up shop, then i find nothing wrong with burning their shit.. honestly i just dont give a fuck.
> 
> i hear muslims saying shit like "9/11? get over it!"    haha get over it? get over all the people that died? its cute.. so cute.. especially when i have friends and family over seas right now..
> ...


 So you've had bad experiences with a few Muslims? Great. My best friend was raped by a priest, but I don't hate Catholics and burn bibles because I'm not a fucking retard.

Christians have pretty much ruined my life, but I don't hate them, because I realize not all of them are douchebags. Get off your high horse and have some basic fucking compassion for people that don't share your beliefs.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 8, 2010)

Misread title as "Burn the Korean day"

It's spelled Quran/Quaran


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah we're gonna show them our ignorance by burning their holy book, and while we're at it we'll fail to spell it properly too.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 8, 2010)

I actually thought about what would happen if someone showed up at this guy's event and chucked a KJV into their bibliobonfire
but then I realized whoever would do that is an asshole (unless they somehow managed to create a good enough representative copy that wasn't actually a book but more a book-like prop, because book-burning of any sort gives me the chills)
anybody who would burn a book like this is an asshole, especially for the reasons they're doing it for (even if they're covering it up on one level)
yet they have the right to do so.  I'd yell at them, call them a bunch of stupid selfish short-sighted pricks, but there's no way I could or _would_ stop them from their little hatefest.

I just hope nobody gets hurt as a result.



Saintversa said:


> dont be a dick? haha dont make me fucking laugh, i had two of my friends that i grew up get fucking murdered over this stupid bullshit..
> if they can burn flags and then come over here and open up shop, then i find nothing wrong with burning their shit.. honestly i just dont give a fuck.
> 
> i hear muslims saying shit like "9/11? get over it!"    haha get over it? get over all the people that died? its cute.. so cute.. especially when i have friends and family over seas right now..
> ...


 
oh whoa look at this stupid bullshit
*cry* fucken muslims.....  *whine*  taking "GOD" out of are plendge...... who do they think they are...


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

heres one great reason, why the heck are we concerned about it, they burn our flags, kill our troops, and even kill people that just dont believe in what they believe, and were supposed to be understanding? what happend to freedom of speech? wtf is wrong with the USA now, we dint get to where we were being nice, im tired of all this shit, stand up and do something. That mosque in rock throw of ground zero, fucking kidding me? thats like us bombing Mecca and saying we wanna put a christian church there, we would not be allowed.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> heres one great reason, why the heck are we concerned about it, they burn our flags, kill our troops, and even kill people that just dont believe in what they believe, and were supposed to be understanding? what happend to freedom of speech? wtf is wrong with the USA now, we dint get to where we were being nice, im tired of all this shit, stand up and do something. That mosque in rock throw of ground zero, fucking kidding me? thats like us bombing Mecca and saying we wanna put a christian church there, we would not be allowed.


 Have you not fucking read any of these threads? You're comparing the Al-Queada to all Muslims. 

What happened to freedom of speech indeed. If I organized a bible burning, you'd bet your ass it would never happen.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> heres one great reason, why the heck are we concerned about it, they burn our flags, kill our troops, and even kill people that just dont believe in what they believe, and were supposed to be understanding? what happend to freedom of speech? wtf is wrong with the USA now, we dint get to where we were being nice, im tired of all this shit, stand up and do something. That mosque in rock throw of ground zero, fucking kidding me? thats like us bombing Mecca and saying we wanna put a christian church there, we would not be allowed.


 
because you can't say america is so great
and say they/those/them/the others (in this case, middle eastern muslims) are monsters
and then say you want to be more like them

also are you saying the WTC is analogous to mecca

furthermore are you retarded


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> heres one great reason, why the heck are we concerned about it, they burn our flags, kill our troops, and even kill people that just dont believe in what they believe, and were supposed to be understanding? what happend to freedom of speech? wtf is wrong with the USA now, we dint get to where we were being nice, im tired of all this shit, stand up and do something. That mosque in rock throw of ground zero, fucking kidding me? thats like us bombing Mecca and saying we wanna put a christian church there, we would not be allowed.


 
This combined with avatar, poster is ages 15-18 for sure.

Edit: Oh wow, you should see the DA page. Ignore this poster folks, just another angry teen.


----------



## Jw (Sep 8, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Misread title as "Burn the Korean day"
> 
> It's spelled Quran/Quaran


 
It can be spelled Koran, too-- Arabic does not translate exactly into English, just like Hebrew, Syrian or anything of the like. I do like Quaran, though-- its marginally easier to pronounce it if it is spelled that way. 

Lol Korean Barbecue

IMO, burning any book is wrong, plain and simple. I don't agree with Islam, but what good can come of this?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> This combined with avatar, poster is ages 15-18 for sure.
> 
> Edit: Oh wow, you should see the DA page. Ignore this poster folks, just another angry teen.


 
Pfftthaha 

Black hair, wristbands, black shirt, and a zune.

Yup.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> im in tampa atm... ima drive up their and burn some myself.. >_> i have a reason too..



No you don't.



Molly said:


> Randy why are you watching FOX news? :V



I wasn't. I don't believe the UK gets FOX news.



Saintversa said:


> heres one great reason, why the heck are we concerned about it, they burn our flags, kill our troops, and even kill people that just dont believe in what they believe, and were supposed to be understanding? what happend to freedom of speech? wtf is wrong with the USA now, we dint get to where we were being nice, im tired of all this shit, stand up and do something. That mosque in rock throw of ground zero, fucking kidding me? thats like us bombing Mecca and saying we wanna put a christian church there, we would not be allowed.



It is our fault our troops are getting killed, Our leaders sent them there, if they weren't there, they wouldn't be getting killed. You are also quite a paint brusher aren't you? You making out ALL muslims to be the fucking same just because of what a FEW muslims did. A minority DOES NOT equal the majority.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wasn't. I don't believe the UK gets FOX news.


 
I know, I was kidding around. I'm kind of glad I don't watch the news. If I saw crap like this every day I'd be depressed.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

cry about it. =]

now instead of siting on the computer all day and bitching about it, ima go out and do something interesting, have fun with your rage. ;]

and chya? im 18 since last dec, i have black hair, i have wristbands that were made from friends, and fuck yes i have a zune.. 



cookie..?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2010)

Why do people get so incited over religious issues anyway? Even more so since these two religions are actually somewhat "related."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> I know, I was kidding around. I'm kind of glad I don't watch the news. If I saw crap like this every day I'd be depressed.



I didn't I burst out laughing cause of the stupidity.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> cookie..?


 
No, no cookie for you. Only haet.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> cry about it. =]
> 
> now instead of siting on the computer all day and bitching about it, ima go out and do something interesting, have fun with your rage. ;]
> 
> ...


 
"Oh yeah, well, so what?!" could have been posted instead of all of that. They're about the same thing.

Don't let the door hit you on the way out, you're already angsty enough I think.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> "Oh yeah, well, so what?!" could have been posted instead of all of that. They're about the same thing.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out, you're already angsty enough I think.


 
don't let your fingers cramp from all that typing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> "Oh yeah, well, so what?!" could have been posted instead of all of that. They're about the same thing.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out, you're already angsty enough I think.



He'd rage at the door for hitting him.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> He'd rage at the door for hitting him.


 
"ALL DOORS ARE EVIL BASTARDS"


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> don't let your fingers cramp from all that typing.


 
I thought you were leaving? Don't you have more interesting things to do? You said you did.

Or maybe you're taking the typical internet backpedal and blowing quite a bit of hot air.

Watch the steps also, wouldn't want you getting any more cut up amirite?



Molly said:


> "ALL DOORS ARE EVIL BASTARDS TERRORISTS"


 fixed


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I thought you were leaving? Don't you have more interesting things to do? You said you did.
> 
> Or maybe you're taking the typical internet backpedal and blowing quite a bit of hot air.
> 
> ...



Only if they are muslim doors, or at least in whats-his-names eyes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 8, 2010)

In that case he should burn the door.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> In that case he should burn the door.



Burn a muslim door day has just been born.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> In that case he should burn the door.


 
You'd think it'd work that way, but it's not legal to burn the doors themselves, so he has to burn something significant to the doors and-


Okay, I'll shut up.

Edit: I think Randy is on to something. Burn some terrorist doors.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> dont be a dick? haha dont make me fucking laugh, i had two of my friends that i grew up get fucking murdered over this stupid bullshit..


They got murdered or died in combat or something? Dying in the army isn't murder, it's a job hazard. Dying in the World Trade Cetre or whatever is bad, but just because one Muslim kills someone doesn't automatically make the other billion psychotic murderers. Go have a look at your local penitentiary. How many murderers live in there? How many are Christian? Are you a murderer too because you are Christian as well? No? Then shut the fuck up.



> if they can burn flags and then come over here and open up shop, then i find nothing wrong with burning their shit.. honestly i just dont give a fuck.


"I want to use my freedom of speech and other liberties to deny other people theirs. Fuck yeah! Go America!"



> i hear muslims saying shit like "9/11? get over it!"    haha get over it? get over all the people that died? its cute.. so cute.. especially when i have friends and family over seas right now..


You hear Muslims saying things? Gosh. You can hear them over your incoherent ranting that they are evil for having a loose association with some terrorist extremists. Extremists. Now that's a word you need to try and get through your self-righteous headplate. Extremist. People who justify their beliefs using the worst parts of their religion, despite not being endorsed by the majority on the street. But you know, they're Muslims, so they're obviously all extremists.



> im not going to explain a fucking lesson in a 2 page essay for all of you


"I'm going to have a strong opinion, but I'm not going to bother justifying it because you'll see how fucktarded it is as I grasp for straws at why an entire religions is evil"



> ..


Ellipses have three dots. ... Like that. It's not difficult. Learn how to use the English language before you start criticising people from other countries.



> if you dont agree with me, fine, good for you.. your prob along with the group who wants to take "god" out of the pledge..


Ah, beautiful. If you don't agree with me, you're either a Muslim, Jew or godless atheist, so your opinion is null and void because God loves me. Fuck off. Again.



> i was in class during 9/11 and when that happened we had a time of prayer! not a time of silence!! its fucking stupid, if your so offended over our pledge and our money and everything els, then fuck off..


Which just goes to prove how fucking retarded you all are. Why the fuck should a teacher go "We must all now pray"? Why is it being pushed that you have to have prayer and have to be Christian at school? Oh yeah, because religious brainwashing works best on children. Because kids can't be taught about various religions and allowed to decide what they want to do. No, they have to pray and have to be American or they are filthy liberals or dirty foreigners. Get your redneck head out of your inbred arse.



> if anyone gets offended due to this anger..i could care less.. call me ignorant, i wont lose any sleep over it..


 I am not offended by your anger. I'm offended because you are spitting racial epithets and hatred against other people without giving anything other than vague reasonings and spouting on about your religion making you naturally a good person and everyone who is unchristian as an evil person. I'm offended because apparently your school is so backwards it would prefer to implant religion in your heads than more important things like basic fucking English. And I'm offended because America is made out to be a land of freedom where anyone can come and have rights and freedoms, while you just show how much bullshit that is. It's a freedom the pertains to what the religious right-wing and media wants.

Fuck you.


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 8, 2010)

This is going to be a clusterfuck if it goes down. As stated already, General Petraeus asked them not to hoping to avoid an escalation in violence. Their response?

"Hurrr durrr, free speech, we do what we wan't"

I honestly think the small percent of radical Muslims will go bat shit crazy like they have in the past to anti-Muslim responses. 
Just my meaningless couple of cents though.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

The world's getting more and more racist everyday.  I don't like it......


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> heres one great reason, why the heck are we concerned about it, they burn our flags



Because of bullshit like this. You offend people, they're going to react. 



> kill our troops


That's pretty terrible. It's not like these troops are in their country or anything.

Ohhhh wait.


Ohhhh.



> and even kill people that just dont believe in what they believe


Remember that word "extremist"? All religions have them. While you're having your little hate-in, Fred Phelps is busy claiming those soldiers you say are getting murdered died because God Hates Fags. but he's a Christian, so that's ok.



> and were supposed to be understanding? what happend to freedom of speech?


"I don't want certain groups in my country to have freedom of speech, but I sure as hell better get mine"



> wtf is wrong with the USA now


People like you.



> we dint get to where we were being nice, im tired of all this shit, stand up and do something.


Like being a dick and ignoring all those constitutional rights in pursuit of a religious witch-hunt. Go Team America!



> That mosque in rock throw of ground zero, fucking kidding me?


Which is not a mosque or near Ground Zero. Nice research there, buttercup.



> thats like us bombing Mecca and saying we wanna put a christian church there, we would not be allowed.


No. You'd just stick another fucking McDonalds there. And sorry, but last I checked, Mecca is the centre of a worldwide religion, while Ground Zero is where 3000 odd people died. It's not sanctified ground. It isn't the basis of a religion, and you are a fucking moron. Please remove yourself from the genepool.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> yeah, let's piss them off even more so maybe they won't blow up anymore of our shit


 
That right there is _the_ reason why people do this.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to disassemble that guy's posts, Smegle. I sure as hell wasn't going to actually do anything over than skim over that crap.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> "Hurrr durrr, free speech, we do what we wan't"


 
Top marks to any Christians that can hijack a light aircraft and crash it into their church.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Thanks for taking the time to disassemble that guy's posts, Smegle. I sure as hell wasn't going to actually do anything over than skim over that crap.


 
People have diseases. Randy has his psoriasis which makes him itchy and flaky and foul. I get this itch whenever someone is a retard.

This forum makes me itch.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> People have diseases. Randy has his psoriasis which makes him itchy and flaky and foul. I get this itch whenever someone is a retard.
> 
> This forum makes me itch.


 
I _really_ want to see him (attempt to) refute that argument. That is my itch.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> People have diseases. Randy has his psoriasis which makes him itchy and flaky and foul. I get this itch whenever someone is a retard.
> 
> This forum makes me itch.



I am normal as long as I don't get stressed. When I get stressed BAM!!!! out comes the psoriasis.

Think yaself lucky it ain't contagious. 

If it was I could send it to a few terrorists.

EDIT: Why the hell do I get talked about in so many threads? :/


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> I _really_ want to see him (attempt to) refute that argument. That is my itch.


 
Poster in question is a very weak Flame Warrior, probably won't be back.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2010)

Ug.

I should not have read this thread.

I hate you.
ALL of you.

Expecially Saintversa right now.
But I still hate all of you.

Fucking furries.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Ug.
> 
> I should not have read this thread.
> 
> ...



Glad to be hated.


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2010)

All I've really seen ITT is people who don't understand the concept of Quid Pro Quo. If they can burn our flags and holy books, then what's different when we do it? I personally despise Islam, and it's not because I'm an American, it's because I've lived over there where it is actually law, and pretty much every state that kowtows to Sharia Law is a giant bag of human rights violations. Religion of peace my ass, I'll burn a Quran for giggles.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> EDIT: Why the hell do I get talked about in so many threads? :/


 Because we love yoouuu


Rilvor said:


> Poster in question is a very weak Flame Warrior, probably won't be back.


 True. Too busy looking at guitars with badly drawn sharpie images on them.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Ug.
> 
> I should not have read this thread.
> 
> ...


 

itchyitchyitchy


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> All I've really seen ITT is people who don't understand the concept of Quid Pro Quo. If they can burn our flags and holy books, then what's different when we do it? I personally despise Islam, and it's not because I'm an American, it's because I've lived over there where it is actually law, and pretty much every state that kowtows to Sharia Law is a giant bag of human rights violations. Religion of peace my ass, I'll burn a Quran for giggles.



The whole thing amuses me because some religions seem to have a playground mentality "You burnt my books so I'm burning yours!!!" kinda thing. I also find it amusing that some religions can't seem to leave other religions alone and seem to find any excuse to provoke another religion. This is why, despite my own beliefs I refuse to associate with any religion. In my opinion Atheists seem to be the maturest group.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> All I've really seen ITT is people who don't understand the concept of Quid Pro Quo. If they can burn our flags and holy books, then what's different when we do it? I personally despise Islam, and it's not because I'm an American, it's because I've lived over there where it is actually law, and pretty much every state that kowtows to Sharia Law is a giant bag of human rights violations. Religion of peace my ass, I'll burn a Quran for giggles.


 
Do what you want, that's fine. But don't attempt to justify it, or try to make it seem like you're in the right somehow. Least of all make it into a spectacle. That's nothing more than "you knocked over my drink so I'm gonna go smack over your drink." It's childish at heart, but people can do whatever they want.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Atheists seem to be the maturest group.


We have a winner folks. In be4 shitstorm.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

I say
BURN ALL BOOKS IN THE WORLD
people read books in iPad anyway


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe that all Americans have the right to burn strange religious items, such as crosses, Qur'ans, bibles, Torahs, effigies of religious leaders, the Tao Te Ching, the Upanishads, and the Book of the Mormon because the government hasn't yet told us what religious items we can and cannot burn.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

I just find it silly that a place like America, that was _founded_ on religious tolerance, would be the way it is now. By "the way it is now", I mean "intolerant of everything but Christianity".



CynicalCirno said:


> I say
> BURN ALL BOOKS IN THE WORLD
> people read books in iPad anyway


A+ trolling


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I say
> BURN ALL BOOKS IN THE WORLD
> people read books in iPad anyway


 
No books should ever be burnt. The concept is abhorrent, and anyone who can talk seriously about burning a book is a fucking terrorist.


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Do what you want, that's fine. But don't attempt to justify it, or try to make it seem like you're in the right somehow. Least of all make it into a spectacle. That's nothing more than "you knocked over my drink so I'm gonna go smack over your drink." It's childish at heart, but people can do whatever they want.


 Nah, I'm not justifying it in the sense that OH GOD WERE GOING TO COPYCAT YOU. I just do it for giggles, to see if I can offend folks, and because I truly think that Islam is a greater agent for unrest and destabilisation of this world that Christianity ever was. More on this after a hardcore 7 mile run.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> A+ trolling


 I wouldn't jump from my chair if people burned the bible
I'd just trash the book

Though, if you burn one lame kuran book, 1.5 billion people get up butthurty and shoot everybody they see
will cause a third world war




Smelge said:


> No books should ever be burnt. The concept is abhorrent, and anyone who can talk seriously about burning a book is a fucking terrorist.


 Anybody who thinks burning the kuran is not good is a terrorist


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

I think atheists should get both bibles and Korans and burn them on the same day. lol


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> No books should ever be burnt. The concept is abhorrent, and anyone who can talk seriously about burning a book is a fucking terrorist.



Burn Fahrenheit 451 and everyone who has ever spoken of burning any book for that matter.

Let us expand that to newspaper, magazines, and advertisements, too.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think atheists should get both bibles and Korans and burn them on the same day. lol


 
Just grab every religious book ever and start a bonfire, complete with s'mores.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

News, advertisement and magazines all appear on the internets

why not internet it?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> why not internet it?


 
Your English is best English.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Your English is best English.


 
i am prophet of internets

MAD relligion


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> i am prophet of internets
> 
> MAD relligion


 Religion is balls


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

1) Hatch hairbrained scheme to offend Muslims
2) Purchase at great expense many copies of their Holy book
3) Rant about burning them to the media
4) ...
5) Prophet!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> 1) Hatch hairbrained scheme to offend Muslims
> 2) Purchase at great expense many copies of their Holy book
> 3) Rant about burning them to the media
> 4) ...
> 5) *Prophet!*



Iseewhatyoudidthar.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Religion is balls


 
the cult

sokka gakkai international


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

Islamic Rage Boy weighs in on the matter.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthar.


 
pffffthaha, nice.

Content: Have Muslims ever been so far even as decided to use go want to look more like?


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

"as an american were expected not to burn the quran, it shows them were not illiterate savages, ignorant assholes. people over their are culturally fucked up and brain washed. so that means we dont have to burn the quran." - me


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> "as an american were expected not to burn the quran, it shows them were not illiterate savages, ignorant assholes. people over their are culturally fucked up and brain washed. so that means we dont have to burn the quran." - me


 
May your penis be consumed by Fire Ants.

Looking at your profile, it's possibly the only thing on earth that's likely to want anything to do with your penis.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello saintversa thanks for coming back and ignoring the arguments against you.

Now do what you're good at and run off when people tell you how stupid you are.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

regardless of nothing we have to burn the koran to see muslims tardrage


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Hello saintversa thanks for coming back and ignoring the arguments against you.
> 
> Now do what you're good at and run off when people tell you how stupid you are.


 
that last post was writing by my hands, if you dont believe then i dunno what to say? =P

im not going to explain the story haha.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> regardless of nothing we have to burn the koran to see muslims tardrage


Great, make them even more mad at us



Saintversa said:


> that last post was writing by my hands, if you dont believe then i dunno what to say? =P
> 
> im not going to explain the story haha.


 It's alright, because I don't have the slightest interest in it.

It's just your apparent "REVENGE" motive that makes me lol.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> that last post was writing by my hands, if you dont believe then i dunno what to say? =P
> 
> im not going to explain the story haha.


 
Because your story is just a bunch of crap that gives no real justification to your views other than "God made me do it".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Great, make them even more mad at us


 
THEY MAD?

Are they even mad at you?
What did you do, shenzi


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Great, make them even more mad at us
> 
> It's alright, because I don't have the slightest interest in it.
> 
> It's just your apparent "REVENGE" motive that makes me lol.


 
Ignore Cirno. If we pay no attention to him, he may go away.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because your story is just a bunch of crap that gives no real justification to your views other than "God made me do it".


 
god didnt make me do anything.

never mind.

blame a guy named andre


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> THEY MAD?
> 
> Are they even mad at you?
> What did you do, shenzi


 The only people mad at me right now are French people, apparently

which is okay because they're dumb anyway


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> The only people mad at me right now are French people, apparently
> 
> which is okay because they're dumb anyway


 
:C


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> god didnt make me do anything.
> 
> never mind.
> 
> blame a guy named andre


 
Look, you have an inflammatory view that you seem to think we all need to know about. Back that shit up or get the fuck out, because just now you're doing nothing but giving vague allusions to stuff with no actual reasoning for these views we should apparently care about.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ignore Cirno. If we pay no attention to him, he may go away.


 But I like his Engrish


Saintversa said:


> god didnt make me do anything.
> 
> never mind.
> 
> blame a guy named andre


 
Is Andre your imaginary friend?

@Smegle: I got my account suspended by calling the French elitists. I'm trying to find out if the forum rules are the same as the mainsite.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Stop being so Muslim Smelge.

Stop being so Christian Saintversa.

Besides, best religion is the one with no name.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

This church burning the Koran (or however you want to spell it) is really nothing more than a bunch of stupid juvenile bigoted Christfaggots waging playground-level warfare.  Spite for spite's sake.  Think of them as retarded RL-trolls.  If the bulk of Muslims around the world have a brain cell between them (HAHAHAHAHAHA yeah right) they'll see it for what it is and simply decry it as being in extremely poor taste.  But the Islamic Rage Boys don't have brain cells.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Stop being so Muslim Smelge.


 
What, being a cynical debater means you're Muslim now? D:


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Stop being so Muslim Smelge.
> 
> Stop being so Christian Saintversa.
> 
> Besides, best religion is the one with no name.


 
im not christian? XD

and andre is the guy who raged when i showed him this thread lol i didnt know it would start a fire. lmao

i blame his father


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> What, being a cynical debater means you're Muslim now? D:


 
Yes.



Saintversa said:


> im not christian? XD


 
Yes yu awwr.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Stop being so Muslim Smelge.


 derka derka derka ?
Muhammid jihad derka derka hapa sherpa sherpa derka derka!
Dihad Muka tooma sherma berpa tuka tuka lula munahamad liham
Froola derka sherpa?
Yooma makadooma.

Derka derk.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ignore Cirno. If we pay no attention to him, he may go away.


 
never
until this thread has been locked
my prophety knowledge shall not begone



Molly said:


> The only people mad at me right now are French people, apparently
> 
> which is okay because they're dumb anyway


 
I second this

also, there are a lot of muslim french



Xenke said:


> Besides, best religion is Judaism.


 fix'd


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> derka derka derka ?
> Muhammid jihad derka derka
> hapa sherpa sherpa
> derka derka!
> ...


 
dear god...

TERRORIST CHANTINGGGGG



CynicalCirno said:


> fix'd



No.

I've never met a Jew I liked.

They're all asshats.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> im not christian? XD
> 
> and andre is the guy who raged when i showed him this thread lol i didnt know it would start a fire. lmao
> 
> i blame his father


Are you going to claim he made you say all that now?

Because then I'd just fucking laugh at you.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yu awwr.


 
noo im nootttt, lmao.. just what? XD

im the one who .. just does what i do by myself, i dont need to go to church for that lol 

i dont know what religion i am. D:


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> derka derka derka ?
> Muhammid jihad derka derka hapa sherpa sherpa derka derka!
> Dihad Muka tooma sherma berpa tuka tuka lula munahamad liham
> Froola derka sherpa?
> ...


 
This is so silly that I felt compelled to read it aloud.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This is so silly that I felt compelled to read it aloud.


 
Oh jeez it's like reading Finnegan's Wake out loud


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This is so silly that I felt compelled to read it aloud.


 
I found an English to Muslim translator on Google.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> NO JEWS ALLOWED


 
hugz?
youll liek meh



Smelge said:


> I found an English to Muslim translator on Google.


 
Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡ Ø£ÙŽÙƒÙ’Ø¨ÙŽØ±


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> hugz?
> youll liek meh


 
nbar.

Your book is math.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Are you going to claim he made you say all that now?
> 
> Because then I'd just fucking laugh at you.


 
i was showing my friends my furrys and he saw the thread, i clicked on it, and he went open season. 

the only thing i did agree'd with was the part about some muslim guy on the news saying "get over 9/11" that pissed me off. >_>

but i dont care if you believe me or not, i hate drama, and its pretty bad when i have to put a password on my laptop. XP

and so what if i have black hair..? haha is everyone here blonde? XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> nbar.
> 
> Your book is math.


 
Actually, no kiddo, my book is biblebicycle
I know randy is watching


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> nbar.
> 
> Your book is math.


 all the goyim say I'm pretty fly (for a rabbi)




Saintversa said:


> i was showing my friends my furrys and he saw the thread, i clicked on it, and he went open season.
> 
> the only thing i did agree'd with was the part about some muslim guy on the news saying "get over 9/11" that pissed me off. >_>
> 
> ...


 
riiigghtt. Tell your friend to join FAF so we can laugh at him.

And yes, I am blond. It is the master race.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> haha is everyone here blonde? XD


 
Brown's where it's at, foo.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Actually, no kiddo, my book is biblebicycle
> I know randy is watching


 
I watched a movie twice that made the argument that your book is math.

HEBREW MATHS.

SHIT, DOUBLE POST. POST MORE PEOPLE.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Brown's where it's at, foo.


 
I WILL EXTERMINATE YOUR PUNY BRUNETTE RACE


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> all the goyim say I'm pretty fly (for a rabbi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you know that white, blue eye'd blond have much more risk developing skin cancer

and fuck rabbis, I don't need it, even though mah uncle used to know jew jitsu




Xenke said:


> I watched a movie twice that made the argument that your book is math.
> 
> HEBREW MATHS.
> 
> SHIT, DOUBLE POST. POST MORE PEOPLE.


 If you argue with trolls, it means they win.
Also, translate the following passage:
××ª×”, ×•×”×ž× ×”×œ×™× ×”×©×ž× ×™× ×™×›×•×œ×™× ×œ×§×—×ª ×¡×•×›×¨×™×” ×¢×œ ×ž×§×œ ×•×œ×œ×›×ª ×œ×ª× ×”×ž×˜×¢×Ÿ ×©×œ×™


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> I WILL EXTERMINATE YOUR PUNY BRUNETTE RACE


 
My hair's made of chocolate.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> all the goyim say I'm pretty fly (for a rabbi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
he says furrys are gay because they like muslims. hahaa.. 

and nuh uh! black hair all day every day. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> did you know that white, blue eye'd blond have much more risk developing skin cancer
> 
> and fuck rabbis, I don't need it, even though mah uncle used to know jew jitsu


 Yes I know ;~;
I'm actually supposed to see a dermatologist (skin doctor) every 6 months to see if I'm developing cancer. 


Xenke said:


> My hair's made of chocolate.


 
I will devour your race



Saintversa said:


> he says furrys are gay because they like muslims. hahaa..
> 
> and nuh uh! black hair all day every day. :3


 >Likes Muslims
>Gay

I have ascertained that your friend is a retard.

And black hair is only cool on my vaguely Asian characters, and you're definitely not Asian.


----------



## Cam (Sep 8, 2010)

No no no

Do we need to get the hippies back again to solve all this hate?

Or did they not do anything... i dont know.. i really dont care

anyways..

Muslims need to get the sand out of there ass and stop being so pissy about their religion

America (err.... the majority of the population at least) should stop fuckin targeting every muslim because " You did 9/11... you did bad things to america, you wanna kill us, rabble rabble rabble)

Nonono, thats not the way it works

/2cents

edit: oh look, im now offtopic by being on topic

sweet


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Actually, no kiddo, my book is biblebicycle
> I know randy is watching



You stole my book! >;[ I wondered where that damn thing went.

And you only knew I was watching the thread cause it says so at the bottom


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 8, 2010)

I have black hair and I'm part native american, UV resistance rules.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yes I know ;~;
> I'm actually supposed to see a dermatologist (skin doctor) every 6 months to see if I'm developing cancer.


That's too sad, and I wish you no cancer.
I do wish you spy crabs 



RandyDarkshade said:


> You stole my book! >;[ I wondered where that damn thing went.
> 
> And you only knew I was watching the thread cause it says so at the bottom


 
yes
but I still stole your book

you have no golden bicycle to pray for anymore.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yes I know ;~;
> I'm actually supposed to see a dermatologist (skin doctor) every 6 months to see if I'm developing cancer.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hes pretty racist.. his father called me a ****, and im not even spanish. >_>

and ugh? i love my hair...... :< 

and why do people with blue eyes and blonde hair get cancer??fefhasdgdaka wtf?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I have black hair and I'm part native american, UV resistance rules.


 
I'll trade my natural bleach-blond-ish hair for your UV resistance.



Saintversa said:


> hes pretty racist.. his father called me a ****, and im not even spanish. >_>
> 
> and ugh? i love my hair...... :<
> 
> and why do people with blue eyes and blonde hair get cancer??fefhasdgdaka wtf?


Sp!c is a blocked word, haha. 

And because for some reason it affects skin pigmentation. My doctor never explained that.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> hes pretty racist.. his father called me a ****, and im not even spanish. >_>
> 
> and ugh? i love my hair...... :<
> 
> and why do people with blue eyes and blonde hair get cancer??fefhasdgdaka wtf?


 
Fair complexion = more susceptible to sunburns and such.  I burn pretty badly, and I'm pretty damn white.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I have black hair and I'm part native american, UV resistance rules.


 
I have black hair, blue eyes.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

that sucks.. =/ well people with black hair have super thick hair that gets frizzy as hell when its humid.. D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

brown brown
my skin is not brown, sadly
brown people with brown eyes and hair can only be cool

just wait for blue eyed blue haired black people

black emos


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fair complexion = more susceptible to sunburns and such.  I burn pretty badly, and I'm pretty damn white.


 
Do you have blond hair? I've never seen a picture of you.


We should probably get back on topic about stupid Americans, guys.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Do you have blond hair? I've never seen a picture of you.
> 
> 
> We should probably get back on topic about stupid Americans, guys.



Only some Americans are stoopid.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Do you have blond hair? I've never seen a picture of you.
> 
> 
> We should probably get back on topic about stupid Americans, guys.


 no
I have to see tychow



RandyDarkshade said:


> Only some Americans are stoopid.


 
That's funny seeing _you_ saying it


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Only some Americans are stoopid.


 
I didn't say they all were. Sorry about poor wording.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you argue with trolls, it means they win.
> Also, translate the following passage:
> ××ª×”, ×•×”×ž× ×”×œ×™× ×”×©×ž× ×™× ×™×›×•×œ×™× ×œ×§×—×ª ×¡×•×›×¨×™×” ×¢×œ ×ž×§×œ ×•×œ×œ×›×ª ×œ×ª× ×”×ž×˜×¢×Ÿ ×©×œ×™


 
27

Also, u's trollin?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> no
> I have to see tychow
> 
> 
> ...



Why?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have black hair, blue eyes.


Brown eyes for me.


Molly said:


> I'll trade my natural bleach-blond-ish hair for your UV resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sp!c is a blocked word, haha.


 I could donate blood to you. Maybe if you drink it, you'll magically grow dark hair.

Crack@ is also blocked.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> 27
> 
> Also, u's trollin?


 
write the translated passage here


RandyDarkshade said:


> Why?


 
non american protecting americans
even if I was american, I wouldn't protect america
but I am american


lupinealchemist said:


> Brown eyes for me.
> 
> I could donate blood to you. Maybe if you drink it, you'll magically grow dark hair.
> 
> Crack@ is also blocked.


 
Shenzi, beware of AIDs.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I could donate blood to you. Maybe if you drink it, you'll magically grow dark hair.
> 
> Crack@ is also blocked.


 I can donate my lungs, they test positive for TB but you should be okay (I think)


CynicalCirno said:


> Shenzi, beware of AIDs.


 look who's talkin


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> write the translated passage here
> 
> 
> non american protecting americans
> ...



99% of who I speak to online are American.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> look who's talkin


 After all I have done for you, is that your response....?!
*TARDRAGE*

I see my body in a perfect condition, therefore I _do not want_ to donate anything and stay with all the good stuff for myself.




RandyDarkshade said:


> 99% of who I speak to online are American.


 You speak to more than 100 people?

how many of those are actual friends?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Do you have blond hair? I've never seen a picture of you.


 
In between blonde and light brown.  Hazel eyes.



Molly said:


> We should probably get back on topic about stupid Americans, guys.



You know what would be funny? If their little bonfire violated some fire safety law and the po-po made them stop burning and/or issued citations.  Piss on their little campfire.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> After all I have done for you, is that your response....?!
> *TARDRAGE*
> 
> I see my body in a perfect condition, therefore I _do not want_ to donate anything and stay with all the good stuff for myself.


j/k ilu



Tycho said:


> In between blonde and light brown.  Hazel eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would be funny? If their little bonfire violated some fire safety law and the po-po made them stop burning and/or issued citations.  Piss on their little campfire.


 
You sound pweety |3

I think it does violate some fire laws, according to the branched off thread in lynx plox (which is an abortion of a board)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

My cat is intentionally sleeping on my holy book



Molly said:


> j/k ilu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ilu2

And yes, I wouldn't have imagined tycho like that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Shenzi, beware of AIDs.


Get the blood tested before drinking it, but I think I'm clean. 



Molly said:


> I can donate my lungs, they test positive for TB but you should be okay (I think)


 I'll just have to cook it thoroughly before eating them.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My cat is intentionally sleeping on my holy book


 
Your cat is a terrorist scum



lupinealchemist said:


> I'll just have to cook it thoroughly before eating them.


AAAHHH this is the best comment


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> write the translated passage here


 
((((((((((3 + 15) * 3) + 7) - 6) * 2) - 5) / 5) * 4) - 3) / 3)= 27


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

@Cynical  I mean, most people I talk to online, either on my IM's or on the forums are American


I am actually enjoying sitting here refreshing and reading this thread while listening to music.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Get the blood tested before drinking it, but I think I'm clean.


 BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD+
THE LAAAAAAAAAAST VAAAAAAAAAMPIREEEEEEEEE

Seriously I loved that Conan O'Brian dub, but why drink blood?
I heard about a person who drank his jizz, and that's already fucked up, but drinking blood is just disgusting.



Molly said:


> Your cat is a terrorist scum


 When I try to move his face he locks my hand with his claws stuck in the book, and he bites my finger.

allaaaaaahu akbaaar,
alaaaaaaaahuuuuuu akbaaaaaarrrrrrrr



Xenke said:


> ((((((((((3 + 15) * 3) + 7) - 6) * 2) - 5) / 5) * 4) - 3) / 3)= 27


 
2+ 7 = 9
2X2 + 7 = 11
let's divide
9/11 = ?



RandyDarkshade said:


> @Cynical  I mean, most people I talk to online, either on my IM's or on the forums are American
> 
> 
> I am actually enjoying sitting here refreshing and reading this thread while listening to music.


 
This thread is art
And your means are true, I and the rest of the posters are americans.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> 9/11 = ?


 
Torah.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> When I try to move his face he locks my hand with his claws stuck in the book, and he bites my finger.
> 
> allaaaaaahu akbaaar,
> alaaaaaaaahuuuuuu akbaaaaaarrrrrrrr


 
Prophet kitty is displeased by your puny religion


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Torah.


 
That's right!

×‘×¨××©×™×ª ×‘×¨× ××“×•× ×™ ××ª ×”×©×ž×™× ×•××ª ×”××¨×¥



Molly said:


> Prophet kitty is displeased by your puny religion


 
what do _you_ believe in?

In a furry gawd?

×•×”××¨×¥ ×”×™×™×ª×” ×ª×•×”×• ×•×‘×•×”×• ×•×—×•×©×š ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×ª×”×•× ×•×¨×•×— ××œ×•×”×™× ×ž×¨×—×¤×ª ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×”×ž×™×


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> A war is a great way to end a recession.


 
Keynes is dead.  You know this, right?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> what do _you_ believe in?
> 
> In a furry gawd?
> 
> ×•×”××¨×¥ ×”×™×™×ª×” ×ª×•×”×• ×•×‘×•×”×• ×•×—×•×©×š ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×ª×”×•× ×•×¨×•×— ××œ×•×”×™× ×ž×¨×—×¤×ª ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×”×ž×™×


 
Nothing really

I'm basically an atheist who thinks Buddha had the right idea.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> ×•×”××¨×¥ ×”×™×™×ª×” ×ª×•×”×• ×•×‘×•×”×• ×•×—×•×©×š ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×ª×”×•× ×•×¨×•×— ××œ×•×”×™× ×ž×¨×—×¤×ª ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×”×ž×™×


 
I love it when you talk about hovercraft in hebrew.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> ×‘×¨××©×™×ª ×‘×¨× ××“×•× ×™ ××ª ×”×©×ž×™× ×•××ª ×”××¨×¥
> 
> ×•×”××¨×¥ ×”×™×™×ª×” ×ª×•×”×• ×•×‘×•×”×• ×•×—×•×©×š ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×ª×”×•× ×•×¨×•×— ××œ×•×”×™× ×ž×¨×—×¤×ª ×¢×œ ×¤× ×™ ×”×ž×™×


 
God, I forgot to rage at you for not speaking English.

C'est un forum anglais. Vous parlez anglais ici, s'il vous plaÃ®t.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nothing really
> 
> I'm basically an atheist who thinks Buddha had the right idea.


 
I knew it

Atheists are not cool because they don't pray to anybody, and every god dumped them

I heard about people believing in some buddahism - the ideas are correct, the relligion... not.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> I love it when you talk about hovercraft in hebrew.


 Well the original translation of ×ž×¨×—×¤×ª is "floating" in female form.
×¨×—×¤×ª is hovercraft

and good night


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I knew it
> 
> Atheists are not cool because they don't pray to anybody, and every god dumped them
> 
> I heard about people believing in some buddahism - the ideas are correct, the relligion... not.


 Disagree with the first, agree with the second

Some Buddhists just completely forget that Buddha was not a god, and never claimed to be one. He was just a chill dude.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I knew it
> 
> Atheists are not cool because they don't pray to anybody, and every god dumped them
> 
> ...


 
I know, I know...
"The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters."


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I know, I know...
> "The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters."


 
Why can't it be something like "God killed a bunch of guys with a machete while on a hovercraft"

I'd worship the hell outta that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Keynes is dead. You know this, right?



_*holding John Maynard Keynes' corpse like a dummy and speaking in a fake British accent* _What are you talking about, old chap? I'm just as alive as ever! Speaking of which, are you up for a good shag?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why can't it be something like "God killed a bunch of guys with a machete while on a hovercraft"
> 
> I'd worship the hell outta that.



God did, says so in my book.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> God did, says so in my book.


 
Revised, I'm guessing.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

I should write a bible.

That would be humorous.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 8, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> _*holding John Maynard Keynes' corpse like a dummy and speaking in a fake British accent* _What are you talking about, old chap? I'm just as alive as ever! Speaking of which, are you up for a good shag?




Your economic policies rape me daily, mr. Keynes.  My involvement with you physically would only be symbolic.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Revised, I'm guessing.



By me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Revised, I'm guessing.


 
Newest unpublished translation.  I "borrowed" a copy.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> void


 You called?

Also, it's hebrew for "My hovercraft is full of eels".



RandyDarkshade said:


> By me.


Semen stains do not count as revisions.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have black hair, blue eyes.


 
i have no eye color. :< just black hair and black eyes


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> black eyes


 
no


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You called?
> 
> 
> Semen stains do not count as revisions.



that is what I use as glue to stick the pages to the spine.



Saintversa said:


> i have no eye color. :< just black hair and black eyes


 
My friends eyes go jet black when he very pissed off.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i have no eye color. :< just black hair and black eyes


 
Black soul, black heart, no feelings, no regrets, no remorse, no future, CRAAAWWLLIIINGGG INNNN MYYY SKIIIIINNNN


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My friends eyes go jet black when he very pissed off.


 no


Smelge said:


> Black soul, black heart, no feelings, no regrets, no remorse, no future, CRAAAWWLLIIINGGG INNNN MYYY SKIIIIINNNN


 
Yes


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i have no eye color. :< just black hair and black eyes


 
My eyes are the richest and deepest of brown, with bands of gold.

Suck it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> no
> 
> 
> Yes


 

Well, he has very dark brown eyes anyway, they just go darker when he gets angry and from a distance it makes his eyes look totally black. Creepy shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

My eyes are a stormy gray, like the endless dark seas, and my favorite band is linkin park



RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, he has very dark brown eyes anyway, they just go darker when he gets angry and from a distance it makes his eyes look totally black. Creepy shit.


Better. It's more about the way you're looking at them than the actual color. I had a friend who could do that too, but it's just the light, really.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> My eyes are the richest and deepest of brown, with bands of gold.


 
You should probably get some midgets to throw them into Mount Doom.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You should probably get some midgets to throw them into Mount Doom.


 
...

Midget's are gross. You carry them.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Wings on my back, I got horns on my head. My fangs are sharp and my eyes are red.
Not quite an angel, or the one that fell.
Now choose to join us or go straight to Hell


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wings on my back, I got horns on my head. My fangs are sharp and my eyes are red.
> Not quite an angel, or the one that fell.
> Now choose to join us or go straight to Hell


 
wat


is there some emo band i missed


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> is there some emo band i missed


 
Only the single greatest entry to the Eurovision Song Contest.

[yt]TdItwaLrv1U[/yt]


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

when i get upset or pissed off i get a grey band around my pupil. i dunno if its bad or not, but my vision is fine. il try to take a pic of it soon.



> no



yes.



Smelge said:


> Black soul, black heart, no feelings, no regrets, no remorse, no future, CRAAAWWLLIIINGGG INNNN MYYY SKIIIIINNNN



lqtm. XD


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> and black eyes


 
shouldn'ta left the kitchen.

anyway, what the fuck started this day?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> when i get upset or pissed off i get a grey band around my pupil. i dunno if its bad or not, but my vision is fine. il try to take a pic of it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> yes.


 Yeah good luck with that, I'm not going to believe you either way.


HarleyRoadkill said:


> shouldn'ta left the kitchen.
> 
> anyway, what the fuck started this day?


 Saintversa's "friend" flipped his shit or something.

I'm still of the opinion that it was Saintversa and he's trying to cover his abortion of an argument.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Saintversa's "friend" flipped his shit or something.
> 
> I'm still of the opinion that it was Saintversa and he's trying to cover his abortion of an argument.


 
i don't really have an argument. tbh, i have no idea what's going on. hey guys!


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> shouldn'ta left the kitchen.
> 
> anyway, what the fuck started this day?


 
me showing someone what faf was, he sees a thread with this topic and he writes stuff any redneck inbreed would write...



Molly said:


> Yeah good luck with that, I'm not going to believe you either way.


 
cause im totally trying to impress you..? holy shit. jump off..


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> cause im totally trying to impress you..? holy shit. jump off..


 
I never implied you were trying to impress me. That would require actual charisma.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> I never implied you were trying to impress me. That would require actual charisma.


 
Oh Shenzi.

Such a grumpy lesbian~


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> I never implied you were trying to impress me. That would require actual charisma.


 
then whats your problem again..?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Oh Shenzi.
> 
> Such a grumpy lesbian~


 THE GRUMPIEST LESBIAN *huffs*


Saintversa said:


> then whats your problem again..?


 I am grumpy


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> THE GRUMPIEST LESBIAN *huffs*
> 
> I am grumpy


 
*points to species* let's grump together!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

You grumpy people make me sad.

I am never grumpy. :c

Bonus points: biggest lie


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> *points to species* let's grump together!


 
grump rhymes with hump |3


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> grump rhymes with hump |3


 
and hump is a good thing to do ;3c


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> and hump is a good thing to do ;3c


 
humping is an excellent idea old chap, riveting indeed


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> humping is an excellent idea old chap, riveting indeed


 
wot say we have a good sport of humping?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> wot say we have a good sport of humping?


 Sounds absolutely capitol my good man herm. *humps violently*


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sounds absolutely capitol my good man herm. *humps violently*


 
oh goodness! *extra crazy humping* jolly good


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 8, 2010)

I missread this as burn Korea day...
bad times!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh goodness! *extra crazy humping* jolly good



Stranger danger! I need an adult!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh goodness! *extra crazy humping* jolly good


 
*dangerously wild humping* oh goodness i'm arriving


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> *dangerously wild humping* oh goodness i'm arriving


 
oh gracious i just arrived all over you, how crass of me!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh gracious i just arrived all over you, how crass of me!


 
You have arrived with great gusto, where is your handkerchief?


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> You have arrived with great gusto, where is your handkerchief?


 
i do not have one, but you suffice just fine ;3c


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i do not have one, but you suffice just fine ;3c


 
|3c

Whelp we better run 'fo da popo catch up.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> |3c
> 
> Whelp we better run 'fo da popo catch up.


 
FUCK DA POLICE. i ain't runnin' from jack.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> FUCK DA POLICE. i ain't runnin' from jack.


 
MODS ARE POLICE


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> MODS ARE POLICE


 
DID I SAY FUCK? I MEANT I LOVE DA POLICE.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> > void
> 
> 
> You called?


 
Yeah.  Let's do the time warp again.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 9, 2010)

oh god. I hate being sick.
anyway. fuck the koran, burn a bible.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> This is what America is all about


 
Omg i lold so hard


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 9, 2010)

...
This is stupid
Lighter fluid costs money, y'know?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*sigh* My local news site talked about this...a good amount of Floridians are for it. God fucking dammit florida. Why are you so shit?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Disagree with the first, agree with the second
> 
> Some Buddhists just completely forget that Buddha was not a god, and never claimed to be one. He was just a chill dude.


 He just liked peace.
I seriously have some friends who were into that, or are. 
The peaceful ideas and calm suggestions make the relligion correct in some terms, but illogical and unrealistic.
There are things, that even if you say "Don't do them" people will do them eventually. Hate, jealousy, anger, naiveness, and of course war - you can say no, but six billion people will continue doing them.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> I know, I know...
> "The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters."


 
what is this I don't even
never heard of it



Molly said:


> Why can't it be something like "God killed a bunch of guys with a machete while on a hovercraft"
> 
> I'd worship the hell outta that.


 
Well, the new movie "This is sdom" shows god as an uncaring business man who destroys jericho with a timed explosive.
And his angels were two cops.



Tycho said:


> I should write a bible.
> 
> That would be humorous.


 
If you ever do, contact me
You need the help of a real jew making it funny and actually understanding the "×”×• ×™×”×•×” ×”×• ××“×•× ×™ ××œ×™ ×”×ž×•×©×‘×¢ ×•×”××”×•×‘ ×ª×‘×™× ×œ×™ ×’×‘×™× ×”"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> *sigh* My local news site talked about this...a good amount of Floridians are for it. God fucking dammit florida. Why are you so shit?


 
It's like aeroplanes smashed into their skyscrapers.

I guess they took one too many hurricanes to the collective noggin.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 9, 2010)

Im sure theres worse things you can do to the koran then burning it. o.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im sure theres worse things you can do to the koran then burning it. o.o



Take a piss on one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Take a piss on one.


 
If you say "Fuck allah" once quarter world will suicide. with explosive belts.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 9, 2010)

I am the only one who thinks the burning of any book, regardless of its content is completely wrong, and not the actions of a civilised and enlighten people and is reminiscent of Nazi book burning of 1933


----------



## Smelge (Sep 9, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> I am the only one who thinks the burning of any book, regardless of its content is completely wrong, and not the actions of a civilised and enlighten people and is reminiscent of Nazi book burning of 1933


 
Thank Godwin for that.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Thank Godwin for that.



Right oh now that I have mentioned the Nazis and have automatically lost this debate, can we please just move on.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> Right oh now that I have mentioned the Nazis and have automatically lost this debate, can we please just move on.


 
No
We will stay at you and check your fail
lost the


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> It's like aeroplanes smashed into their skyscrapers.
> 
> I guess they took one too many hurricanes to the collective noggin.


Florida doesn't have skyscrapers. We're SOUTH not north.



CynicalCirno said:


> No
> We will stay at you and check your fail
> lost the


Is it less valid?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Florida doesn't have skyscrapers. We're SOUTH not north.


 
That's pretty lame.

We have skyscrapers in Texas.

But then again, we're not poor. |3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> I am the only one who thinks the burning of any book, regardless of its content is completely wrong, and not the actions of a civilised and enlighten people and is reminiscent of Nazi book burning of 1933



I find any book burning to be a childish act. I was talking with mom about this earlier and she said it may possibly start world war three. Wasn't there a bible burning earlier this year? Or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> That's pretty lame.
> 
> We have skyscrapers in Texas.
> 
> But then again, we're not poor. |3


In texas there is quaninty rather than quality.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Faux news.
Next on Fox news: lynch a muslim day. :V

Grab a noose and make sure it isn't loose. :V

Book burning reguardless is retarded and stupid. Even for religious intolerance. 
Just like using a book like a jizz rag is retarded.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> In texas there is quaninty rather than quality.


 
Hey, as long as there's money it's all cool. :v


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hey, as long as there's money it's all cool. :v


 Money nowdays is quaninty.
The more, the merrier.


----------



## Alsation21 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> A war is a great way to end a recession.



Indeed, paticularly if you loot and sell everthing of value from your defeated enemy


----------



## PIERO (Sep 9, 2010)

Burning something like the American flag is more offensive than burning any religious book; Yet, islamists in the middle east do this all the time- and many so-called peaceful muslims support these acts.

...How is this any worse?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

PIERO said:


> Burning something like the American flag is more offensive than burning any religious book; Yet, islamists in the middle east do this all the time- and many so-called peaceful muslims support these acts.
> 
> ...How is this any worse?



I couldn't care less if they decided to burn my countries flag.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

PIERO said:


> Burning something like the American flag is more offensive than burning any religious book; Yet, islamists in the middle east do this all the time- and many so-called peaceful muslims support these acts.
> 
> ...How is this any worse?


 American people don't jump off their chairs and bombard the USA.

This time however, the soldiers in Afghanistan and Iraq are in grave danger, just because of one book.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I couldn't care less if they decided to burn my countries flag.


 
They already burned mine.

A lot.

So?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> American people don't jump off their chairs and bombard the USA.
> 
> This time however, the soldiers in Afghanistan and Iraq are in grave danger, just because of one book.
> 
> ...



I do believe they have burnt the Union Jack at least once. all it shows me is, that they don't like us, feelings mutual. lol

Well to be precise I dislike those who deliberately set out to piss us off.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to see america get taken over by china and russia. that would kick ass. so yes. lets piss off the muslims and make them crash into more of our buildings then go into complete panic and spend all our money on pointless wars that have nothing to do with the planes and then collapse in on ourselves.


 
actually, i'd love to see that... then Canada can march right in and take over. (longest undefended border in the world!!!) since, well, we don't send our soldiers out to die in illegal invasions and occupations.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I do believe they have burnt the Union Jack at least once. all it shows me is, that they don't like us, feelings mutual. lol
> 
> Well to be precise I dislike those who deliberately set out to piss us off.


 Well.. many other people burned the union jack :V
Irish and scottish people, as well.

Well, seems like my country is popular :V
They don't shout "Free Gaza", they shout "Allahu Akbar".
Seems like the relligion controlls their brains.

Also germany

Be happy, your country is not as hated as mine
and still it's funny speaking arabic or in arabic accent to insult muslims

That's not even protesting, it's just praying for war.

People already burned the Quran a lot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DFZbr5bWrI

Muslims were butthurt about it and flagged it


----------



## Redregon (Sep 9, 2010)

Get-dancing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum
> 
> ITF: Ripping on Christianity makes you a liberal scientific-scepticist, but ripping on Islam makes you racist/intolerant.


 
i think it might be that a lot of Christians just take that kinda thing in stride whereas there are a lot of Muslims that will completely flip their shit.

so... does this mean that Islam is being trolled?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i think it might be that a lot of Christians just take that kinda thing in stride whereas there are a lot of Muslims that will completely flip their shit.
> 
> so... does this mean that Islam is being trolled?


 
Yes. Just some are more srs about it. 

But burning a book is just stupid.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 9, 2010)

Great, let's lower us to their standards. WE SURE SHOWED THEM, TAKE THAT, HA HA HA.

Religious jerks burning Qurans is just as bad as the flag-burnings, m'kay.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes. Just some are more srs about it.
> 
> But burning a book is just stupid.


 
yeah, it is... though, to me it's just a book... and so long as it's not the only copy in the world it's not as bad of a horror. i would consider the loss of any potential wisdom that it could teach the bigger loss. 

though, all things considered, given that this blowhard is doing it to "protest" makes me think he's just some slimeball with an agenda trying OH SO HARD to offend people.

he has the freedom to do it, but his reasons for doing it are retarded. 

(now, if he was doing it so he wouldn't freeze in the winter and that's the only kindling he's got available to him, that's another matter entirely)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

how much does one quran book cost?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2010)

Redregon said:


> yeah, it is... though, to me it's just a book... and so long as it's not the only copy in the world it's not as bad of a horror. i would consider the loss of any potential wisdom that it could teach the bigger loss.
> 
> though, all things considered, given that this blowhard is doing it to "protest" makes me think he's just some slimeball with an agenda trying OH SO HARD to offend people.
> 
> ...


 
As a librarian, to me a book should be well-kept and treated the same way you would treat your own computer or ipod.
Even though it is a item made of paper, a book contains knowlege and other things within it. 

Books aside, he has the right to be an intolerant hick, but...


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 9, 2010)

Get-dancing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum
> 
> ITF: Ripping on Christianity makes you a liberal scientific-scepticist, but ripping on Islam makes you racist/intolerant.


 
uh
he's condemning ANY book burning, regardless of the content of such a book


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 9, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> uh
> he's condemning ANY book burning, regardless of the content of such a book


 
I would go as far as defending â€œMein Kampfâ€ even if it is the ramblings of a mad man. Itâ€™s a document of history and gives us, the reader an insight into what drove him.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 9, 2010)

My god is better than your god.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 9, 2010)

Wreth said:


> My god is better than your god.


 
That's what it comes down to, but! You do have to realize this is how it's been for a milenia. A holy war will ensue and eventually half the world will be destroyed *sigh*


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

PIERO said:


> Burning something like the American flag is more offensive than burning any religious book; Yet, islamists in the middle east do this all the time- and many so-called peaceful muslims support these acts.
> 
> ...How is this any worse?


Because we're not Islamists? HURR DURR THERE'S A THOUGHT!
Freedom of religion, speech etc


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Redregon said:


> yeah, it is... though, to me it's just a book... and so long as it's not the only copy in the world it's not as bad of a horror. i would consider the loss of any potential wisdom that it could teach the bigger loss.
> 
> though, all things considered, given that this blowhard is doing it to "protest" makes me think he's just some slimeball with an agenda trying OH SO HARD to offend people.
> 
> ...


 Actually he doesn't have the freedom to do it according to the laws in Florida. Open burnings without permission are a no-no. Guess who doesn't have permission?


----------



## Redregon (Sep 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Actually he doesn't have the freedom to do it according to the laws in Florida. Open burnings without permission are a no-no. Guess who doesn't have permission?


 
oooh! i did not know that!

i wonder what will happen to him now?


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 9, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oooh! i did not know that!
> 
> i wonder what will happen to him now?


 
he'll get arrested for unlicensed open burning and then equate it with THE GOVERNMENT SILENCING ANY CRITICISM OF THEM THERE ISLAMISTS on FNC


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 9, 2010)

hahahahha

it's like the laws here...

no burning ANYTHING unless you have the permission.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> he'll get arrested for unlicensed open burning and then equate it with THE GOVERNMENT SILENCING ANY CRITICISM OF THEM THERE ISLAMISTS on FNC


 pretty much this.
People are already saying that "it's oppression of free speech!!"
No, here, have a field day. I know you'd just love it.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

I was against it until I heard on the news a bunch of hate letters from terrorists. One said that he wanted to kill ten of "us" for every word in the Quran. Oh lawdy.

Burn them books, boys. Piss off terrorists. :V


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 9, 2010)

to those of you who feel
that "everybody draw mohammed day" was OK
but burning the kor'an is not...

how about "everybody draw a burning kor'an day"

(i hope muslims won't kill me for not capitalizing the name of their holy book)
(or for spelling it the way i want)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> to those of you who feel
> that "everybody draw mohammed day" was OK
> but burning the kor'an is not...
> 
> ...



I only spelt it as "Koran" Because that was how my local news channel spelt it.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 9, 2010)

The news just came on, and from what I heard, I think that the priest guy might cancel it.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 9, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> The news just came on, and from what I heard, I think that the priest guy might cancel it.


 
problem with that is the damage has already been done... if he isn't the one burning them, someone else will. basically, this will not end well no matter how it ends imo. (though i want to say that's me just being cynical... and i want to be proven wrong. but hey, this IS humanity we're talking about.)


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 9, 2010)

Redregon said:


> problem with that is the damage has already been done... if he isn't the one burning them, someone else will. basically, this will not end well no matter how it ends imo. (though i want to say that's me just being cynical... and i want to be proven wrong. but hey, this IS humanity we're talking about.)



True, the damage has been done.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> The news just came on, and from what I heard, I think that the priest guy might cancel it.



I hope he does. Mom and my brother have both said it may cause more complications for our troops. And my brother and I also said what Voidbat sat at the top of this page, that by burning their books we are just lowering ourselves to their level.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> how much does one quran book cost?


 
Download it.  Why would someone who intends to burn a book support the publisher?  Just put it on a flash drive, pour some gasoline on it, and light it up if that's what you intend to do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Download it.  Why would someone who intends to burn a book support the publisher?  Just put it on a flash drive, pour some gasoline on it, and light it up if that's what you intend to do.


 
no


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Download it.  Why would someone who intends to burn a book support the publisher?  Just put it on a flash drive, pour some gasoline on it, and light it up if that's what you intend to do.


 but the flash drive is more useful


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> I am grumpy


 
nothing a cookie cake cant fix. =]


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2010)

At this point I don't really see how relations between the US and Muslims abroad could be worsened anyway.  If they're so stupid that they ignore the fact that there is an outcry in the US, NOT JUST AMONGST AMERICAN MUSLIMS but amongst sane people who do not let hate govern their actions in such a manner and who recognize that just because the Constitution says you CAN do something like burn the Koran (I don't give a shit how you spell it) does not mean you necessarily SHOULD... then why bother stopping it? The Muslims of the world will hate YOU no less for opposing the burning.  The aggressive ones still would like to see your head on a stick (because you're American, no other reason, just because you're American) and along with the not-aggressive ones will only ever hear "Americans burned the Koran" anyway.  They won't hear "There is an outcry amongst Americans from many walks of life against this hateful and inflammatory act", they will hear "Americans burned the Koran".  They have never, EVER cared when there have been Americans who object to things like Israel's blatant abuse of Palestine, the invasion of Iraq, or the stabbing of that cab driver in NY.  They don't care.  It is easier for them to simply hate us all/hold us all in contempt rather than assume a "innocent until proven guilty" stance towards Americans abroad.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> At this point I don't really see how relations between the US and Muslims abroad could be worsened anyway.  If they're so stupid that they ignore the fact that there is an outcry in the US, NOT JUST AMONGST AMERICAN MUSLIMS but amongst sane people who do not let hate govern their actions in such a manner and who recognize that just because the Constitution says you CAN do something like burn the Koran (I don't give a shit how you spell it) does not mean you necessarily SHOULD... then why bother stopping it? The Muslims of the world will hate YOU no less for opposing the burning.  The aggressive ones still would like to see your head on a stick (because you're American, no other reason, just because you're American) and along with the not-aggressive ones will only ever hear "Americans burned the Koran" anyway.  They won't hear "There is an outcry amongst Americans from many walks of life against this hateful and inflammatory act", they will hear "Americans burned the Koran".  They have never, EVER cared when there have been Americans who object to things like Israel's blatant abuse of Palestine, the invasion of Iraq, or the stabbing of that cab driver in NY.  They don't care.  It is easier for them to simply hate us all/hold us all in contempt rather than assume a "innocent until proven guilty" stance towards Americans abroad.



I watched the last BBC news broadcast for tonight and the guy behind this "burn a Koran day" on the 11th has actually canceled the event.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright, I'm sick and tired of hearing this "they won't kill us less".
How about this. Go to a wasp nest. The wasps will get pissed and sting you, right? Well now agitate the nest and see what happens. There, analogy.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I watched the last BBC news broadcast for tonight and the guy behind this "burn a Koran day" on the 11th has actually canceled the event.


 
He's already lit the fire, really - there are people all over the States who will burn Korans, because this fuckhead gave them the initiative to do so.  Nothing to be done about it, and you can bet on more than a few home videos of idiots proudly burning Korans on the 11th circulating on the internet.



AleutheWolf said:


> Alright, I'm sick and tired of hearing this "they won't kill us less".
> How about this. Go to a wasp nest. The wasps will get pissed and sting you, right? Well now agitate the nest and see what happens. There, analogy.


 
Depends on the "wasp" you're talking about.  Things like hornets and yellowjackets will try to kill you for so much as coming close to their nest, never mind agitating it.  Bugs in general take umbrage to critters coming too close.  Bad analogy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He's already lit the fire, really - there are people all over the States who will burn Korans, because this fuckhead gave them the initiative to do so.  Nothing to be done about it, and you can bet on more than a few home videos of idiots proudly burning Korans on the 11th circulating on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the "wasp" you're talking about.  Things like hornets and yellowjackets will try to kill you for so much as coming close to their nest, never mind agitating it.  Bugs in general take umbrage to critters coming too close.  Bad analogy.



Do you guys hold a silence every 11th? just curious.

Hornets, yellowjackets and wasps are nasty little fuckers. 

Oh and yeah, the guy has already put his foot in it, he may have canceled his plans, but that wont stop other people around the country from burning one.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Depends on the "wasp" you're talking about.  Things like hornets and yellowjackets will try to kill you for so much as coming close to their nest, never mind agitating it.  Bugs in general take umbrage to critters coming too close.  Bad analogy.


 Alright my original was bees but with the whole "after they sting you, they die" thing I thought it referred too much to the suicide bombers...even though it probably would be better suited now that I think about it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Alright my original was bees but with the whole "after they sting you, they die" thing I thought it referred too much to the suicide bombers...even though it probably would be better suited now that I think about it.


 
Bees (except the nig- uh, I mean Africanized bees) are surprisingly mellow in comparison to their relatives, though even they would really rather that you refrain from entering close proximity to a nest.  Domesticated bees like the ones they farm honey from and pollinate crops with are actually not that easy to piss off, I hear.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bees (except the nig- uh, I mean Africanized bees) are surprisingly mellow in comparison to their relatives, though even they would really rather that you refrain from entering close proximity to a nest.  Domesticated bees like the ones they farm honey from and pollinate crops with are actually not that easy to piss off, I hear.



they are not easy to piss off, unless they think you are attacking them.


----------



## coward67 (Sep 9, 2010)

I decided to find this offensive.


----------



## coward67 (Sep 9, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Download it.  Why would someone who intends to burn a book support the publisher?  Just put it on a flash drive, pour some gasoline on it, and light it up if that's what you intend to do.


 
You mean like this?


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> At this point I don't really see how relations between the US and Muslims abroad could be worsened anyway.  If they're so stupid that they ignore the fact that there is an outcry in the US, NOT JUST AMONGST AMERICAN MUSLIMS but amongst sane people who do not let hate govern their actions in such a manner and who recognize that just because the Constitution says you CAN do something like burn the Koran (I don't give a shit how you spell it) does not mean you necessarily SHOULD... then why bother stopping it? The Muslims of the world will hate YOU no less for opposing the burning.  The aggressive ones still would like to see your head on a stick (because you're American, no other reason, just because you're American) and along with the not-aggressive ones will only ever hear "Americans burned the Koran" anyway.  They won't hear "There is an outcry amongst Americans from many walks of life against this hateful and inflammatory act", they will hear "Americans burned the Koran".



Thankfully, not *all* Muslims have their head up their arse and their faith-rage on autopilot:

http://www.ijtihad.org/Quran2.htm


> I have been agonizing over this since I heard about it. My feelings are mixed. Sometimes I feel dismayed at having to suffer this. *At other times I feel betrayed, for I think Muslims may have invited this through their own hateful zealotry. *In the past few years alone so many churches have been desecrated in the Muslim World, many missionaries were murdered, nuns stabbed to death and the worst of all, the 1500 year old Buddhas of Bamiyan were intentionally dynamited. It was an ugly blow against not just religion, but also a major landmark of human history. I can now begin to imagine how millions of devout Buddhists must have suffered.
> 
> *The Quran explicitly forbids all such acts. They merely chronicle the savagery and meanness that Muslims these days display towards others and now it is unfortunately our turn to get a taste of our own medicine.*
> 
> ...


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Depends on the "wasp" you're talking about.  Things like hornets and yellowjackets will try to kill you for so much as coming close to their nest, never mind agitating it.  Bugs in general take umbrage to critters coming too close.  Bad analogy.


 
likewise, if you agitate a yellow jacket, let's say by burning the bee bible, they will send out a signal and the hive will fuck you up.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Alright my original was bees but with the whole "after they sting you, they die" thing I thought it referred too much to the suicide bombers...even though it probably would be better suited now that I think about it.


 
Only honey bees lose their stingers.  Bumble bees don't.

And i'm glad you actually know the difference between wasps and bees, because all my life i've been surrounded by idiots who don't...

See a yellow-jacket and they start screaming "BEE!"
And I just want to rip their arms off...

And Tycho...  you're right.  Used to have a bee hive in the yard...  NEVER got stung by a bee.  Wasps a few times, but never bees, and i'd sit right in front of the hive...

Did get stung by a bumble bee more recently, and that's only because I almost killed it by kneeling on it.  Don't kneel on bees, they don't like it.
But you may want to add african bees.  They're the reason that africanized bees are so aggressive...


As for the whole book burning thing...  even if you hate the religion, keeping the book around may be useful.  If you consider islam/the muslim religion to be a threat, it'd be useful to learn about them...  (Of course, you may risk changing your mind, but perhaps Mosab Hassan Yousef would have a few choice words for you in that scenario...  that guy REALLY doesn't like his old religion.)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I watched the last BBC news broadcast for tonight and the guy behind this "burn a Koran day" on the 11th has actually canceled the event.


 
He's rethinking his stance as of now. It could very well go on schedule.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

Woot! It got cancelled.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Woot! It got cancelled.


 
he's considering restarting it. /rainontheparade


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Only honey bees lose their stingers.  Bumble bees don't.
> 
> And i'm glad you actually know the difference between wasps and bees, because all my life i've been surrounded by idiots who don't...
> 
> ...


 I didn't know that. That's cool.
Yeah, wasps, bees, yellow jackets etc. I hate them all for the same reason but I didn't know people thought they were they same. :/

Also, my mom was planning on going to Saudi for nursing if they paid well enough. She's bringing a Quran so she could learn more of the customs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a wasp nest above my door, They're pretty mellow around here.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 10, 2010)

you know, the thing that i think is the most damning of this whole drama is that it's PASTORS that are advocating this kinda shit... which means that it's not going to be seen as a "west versus middle east" thing but a "Christian vs Muslim" which... is fucking idiotic and probably going to make this much much worse.

two nations battling it out is one thing... two IDEOLOGIES battling it out is a whole other matter.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Why do we still have two threads of this?

Also, what's with all the bees? Why aren't we talking about Beedrill. :[


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Why do we still have two threads of this?
> 
> Also, what's with all the bees? Why aren't we talking about Beedrill. :[


 
middle easterns are bees.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Why do we still have two threads of this?
> 
> Also, what's with all the bees? Why aren't we talking about Beedrill. :[



Two threads?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Two threads?


 
I guess they're technically different.

But they're talking about the same thing.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 11, 2010)

i got an idia! LETS BURN TEH POPE!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> i got an idia! LETS BURN TEH POPE!!!


 
These people aren't even Catholic and-

You what, just stop posting.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

Is very disrespectful and very cold. I very happy I'm not a part of it.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 11, 2010)

Good thing it didn't actually happen.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Good thing it didn't actually happen.


 yeah well some people did burn the Quran for shits and giggles


----------



## Redregon (Sep 11, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Good thing it didn't actually happen.


 
http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6736280-man-burns-koran-at-ground-zero-mosque-protest

think again... :/

and at ground zero of all places. :|


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

Redregon said:


> http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6736280-man-burns-koran-at-ground-zero-mosque-protest
> 
> think again... :/
> 
> and at ground zero of all places. :|


 and people wonder why I have no faith in humanity anymore...


----------



## Code Red (Sep 11, 2010)

Redregon said:


> http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6736280-man-burns-koran-at-ground-zero-mosque-protest
> 
> think again... :/
> 
> and at ground zero of all places. :|


 
America, we're fucked.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 11, 2010)

Redregon said:


> http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6736280-man-burns-koran-at-ground-zero-mosque-protest
> 
> think again... :/
> 
> and at ground zero of all places. :|


 
how much you want to bet this guy suffered absolutely no loss of family or friends in the WTC attack and cheered on the two ensuing wars


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> how much you want to bet this guy suffered absolutely no loss of family or friends in the WTC attack and cheered on the two ensuing wars


 
OH, but wait, this is a good thing for you isn't it?  Now the Muslims will "Zerg Rush" America, completely destroying it, allowing YOU to be happy.

I smell a hypocrite, but then again, he's a Liberal.  It's expected out of them to be hypocrites.  :V


----------



## Tally (Sep 12, 2010)

Did someone link TheAmazingAtheist's video yet?

Oh it was taken down. :< Best video on youtube. He burned the Koran, Bible and a science book.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 12, 2010)

Code Red said:


> AN EGREGIOUS AND SCURRILOUS TIRADE AGAINST COMMON SENSE AND DECENCY


 

this is a compelling argument

do go on


no but seriously you are an ass who validates everything awful that happens in this country

maybe if you used that mind to devise something resembling a decent argument or at the very least nothing akin to "LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT" we could all be a little happier


unless yous trollin
in which case good job you are just as dumb as a guy who actually believes that

trenchant political satire


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 12, 2010)

Code Red said:


> OH, but wait, this is a good thing for you isn't it?  Now the Muslims will "Zerg Rush" America, completely destroying it, allowing YOU to be happy.
> 
> I smell a hypocrite, but then again, he's a Liberal.  It's expected out of them to be hypocrites.  :V


 
what


----------



## Oni (Sep 12, 2010)

*sigh* The paster is just simply asking for trouble.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6736280-man-burns-koran-at-ground-zero-mosque-protest
> 
> think again... :/
> 
> and at ground zero of all places. :|


 
If that was over here he'd be done for Inciting Racial Hatred, arrested and thrown in jail after a swift trial.

Stay classy, America.


----------



## Fere (Sep 12, 2010)

I find it remarkable that anything like this was even thought of, let alone threatened to be carried out. What has happened to the world?


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

Fere said:


> What has happened to the world?


 
Freedom, apparently.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 12, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> If that was over here he'd be done for Inciting Racial Hatred, arrested and thrown in jail after a swift trial.
> 
> Stay classy, America.



That's because the UK government loves reminding Muslims that they are an exception to freedom of expression, after all they are too weak to respond to what some people might think of their faith in a civilised manner.


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 12, 2010)

Doing this does send a message but the consequences vastly outweigh any positives that may come about.  The Taliban and Al-Qaida have already published fliers on this very subject in order to get more recruits and gain more support.

And who's to blame for this?  The media primarily for going all crazy about this and putting this all over the headlines.  The church at which this was going to have taken place has only about 50 participants so that wouldn't have gained publicity, now that the media got involved, the publicity has skyrocketed and has reached every country around the world in the smallest fraction of the time it would've taken the church to do without the media's help.

So many important figures have been asking the pastor to rethink it and it seemed to have worked for the time being.  
Despite this, the damage has already been done, what could be done is that the pastor shut up about this and no one should even minorly consider saying "I want to burn the Qur'an"


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 12, 2010)

If we give in to the fear of expressing our disagreement with Islam because of retaliation violence, then the terrorists have already won.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> If that was over here he'd be done for Inciting Racial Hatred, arrested and thrown in jail after a swift trial.
> 
> Stay classy, America.



But it isn't racist. A religion is NOT a race.



Get-dancing said:


> If we give in to the fear of expressing our  disagreement with Islam because of retaliation violence, then the  terrorists have already won.



We can do this without being childish about it.


----------



## Fere (Sep 12, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Freedom, apparently.


 
Even freedom has it's limits.



Get-dancing said:


> That's because the UK government loves  reminding Muslims that they are an exception to freedom of expression,  after all they are too weak to respond to what some people might think  of their faith in a civilised manner.



People can *think* of a faith whatever they like. But this does not extend to burning something sacred to that religious group. This was designed to vilify an entire faith because of a single action. And that is just patently not right! There's criticism and there's criticism; but to do what they planned is not even close. It's dogma in it's ultimately very prejudiced form. Bit of inter-faith respect is needed here, big time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2010)

Fere said:


> Even freedom has it's limits.
> 
> 
> 
> People can *think* of a faith whatever they like. But this does not extend to burning something sacred to that religious group. This was designed to vilify an entire faith because of a single action. And that is just patently not right! There's criticism and there's criticism; but to do what they planned is not even close. It's dogma in it's ultimately very prejudiced form. Bit of inter-faith respect is needed here, big time.



Very few religions know what respect is. It is like that word is not in their dictionary.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Very few religions don't know what respect is. It is like that word is not in their dictionary.


you mean very few religions know...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you mean very few religions know...



Fixed, and thank you for pointing out my grammatical error. 

EDIT: That sounds better to me.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fixed, and thank you for pointing my grammatical error out.


 
I think it probably is in most of their "dictionaries", just very few of them actually read it


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 12, 2010)

Get-dancing said:


> That's because the UK government loves reminding Muslims that they are an exception to freedom of expression, after all they are too weak to respond to what some people might think of their faith in a civilised manner.


 


Fere said:


> Even freedom has it's limits. People can *think* of a faith whatever they like. But this does not extend to burning something sacred to that religious group. This was designed to vilify an entire faith because of a single action. And that is just patently not right! There's criticism and there's criticism; but to do what they planned is not even close. It's dogma in it's ultimately very prejudiced form. Bit of inter-faith respect is needed here, big time.



It's worth noting that Pastor Koran-Burner has published at least one book that portrays Islam as demonic... yet no-one is denying him the right to produce such books that express his opinion. And I personally have seen many Protestant Christian books on other faiths that vilify other religions from Islam right though Mormons and (in some cases) Catholicism.

It's when you start burning _other people's books_ because you disagree with the contents that the line gets crossed. People that start burning books tend to wind up burning people as well...


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> It's worth noting that Pastor Koran-Burner has published at least one book that portrays Islam as demonic... yet no-one is denying him the right to produce such books that express his opinion. And I personally have seen many Protestant Christian books on other faiths that vilify other religions from Islam right though Mormons and (in some cases) Catholicism.
> 
> It's when you start burning _other people's books_ because you disagree with the contents that the line gets crossed. People that start burning books tend to wind up burning people as well...


 the sad thing is that some people that support the Koran burning would probably support that as well.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> People that start burning books tend to wind up burning people as well...


 
Or slashing them with knives in taxicabs.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 12, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> It's worth noting that Pastor Koran-Burner has published at least one book that portrays Islam as demonic... yet no-one is denying him the right to produce such books that express his opinion. And I personally have seen many Protestant Christian books on other faiths that vilify other religions from Islam right though Mormons and (in some cases) Catholicism.
> 
> It's when you start burning _other people's books_ because you disagree with the contents that the line gets crossed. People that start burning books tend to wind up burning people as well...


 
Redecto ad Hitlerum, policing the expression of opinions actually says we learnt nothing from the third Reich. I think the Americans give in to the Muslims so easily, not out of respect of their beliefs, but because of fear in that they know that Muslims are more likey to retaliate with violence. Hence why complaints over degrading Christianity aren't taken as seriously. ie a sacred image of Christ on the crucifix submerged in a glass of urine, or a controversial film by Martin Scorsese.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/295289

Freedom 1 - Terrorists 0


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 12, 2010)

That Pastor finally came to his senses he called it off. I still think the entire idea was stupid.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 12, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> That Pastor finally came to his senses he called it off. I still think the entire idea was stupid.


 
Didn't he only call it off because the imam said he'd build the mosque elsewhere?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Didn't he only call it off because the imam said he'd build the mosque elsewhere?


 I read that he never said he'd do anything like that.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Sep 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Did someone link TheAmazingAtheist's video yet?
> Oh it was taken down. :< Best video on youtube. He burned the Koran, Bible and a science book.


That reminds me of an anarchist rally I attended many years ago.  At one point during the march three flags were burned:  A U.S. flag, a flag of the former Soviet Union and a flag of the McDonald's corporation.

That last one was an especially nice touch, IMHO.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> and a flag of the McDonald's corporation.


 
DOWN WITH CONSUMERISM

Now excuse me while I go buy a coke at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Sep 13, 2010)

Fere said:


> I find it remarkable that anything like this was even thought of, let alone threatened to be carried out. What has happened to the world?


As I've said elsewhere, this should not come as a surprise to anyone.  Over the last nine years 9/11 has been used as an excuse to justify all sorts of violence, bigotry, racism, militarism and imperialism, most of it directed at Muslims and Arabs.

I remember how the right-wing lowlifes over on Usenet and the old Yerf forum couldn't wait to invade Afghanistan and Iraq, and how they savaged anyone who dared to suggest doing so was anything other than America's God-given right to retribution and to "civilize" the barbarians.

Nine years later, books are burning, mosques have been attacked, and people (mostly "Tea Partiers" and Republicans, but also a few Democrats) are trying to deny the freedom of worship to Muslims.  This is what invading and occupying Iraq and Afghanistan has done to the U.S.  These "monsters from the Id" weren't created by these wars; they've always been with us, lurking in the shadows of our history.  But they have now been unleashed, and I see little hope of stuffing them back into their cages.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 13, 2010)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> As I've said elsewhere, this should not come as a surprise to anyone.  Over the last nine years 9/11 has been used as an excuse to justify all sorts of violence, bigotry, racism, militarism and imperialism, most of it directed at Muslims and Arabs.
> 
> I remember how the right-wing lowlifes over on Usenet and the old Yerf forum couldn't wait to invade Afghanistan and Iraq, and how they savaged anyone who dared to suggest doing so was anything other than America's God-given right to retribution and to "civilize" the barbarians.
> 
> Nine years later, books are burning, mosques have been attacked, and people (mostly "Tea Partiers" and Republicans, but also a few Democrats) are trying to deny the freedom of worship to Muslims.  This is what invading and occupying Iraq and Afghanistan has done to the U.S.  These "monsters from the Id" weren't created by these wars; they've always been with us, lurking in the shadows of our history.  But they have now been unleashed, and I see little hope of stuffing them back into their cages.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-wing_authoritarianism check it out


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-wing_authoritarianism check it out


 
Check it out yourself...


> The "right wing" in right-wing authoritarianism does not necessarily refer to someone's politics, but to psychological preferences and personality. It means that the person tends to follow the established conventions and authorities in society.


...
Meaning that Kim Jong Il would be a right wing authoritarian.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Check it out yourself...
> 
> ...
> Meaning that Kim Jong Il would be a right wing authoritarian.


 
Such good company you're in, isn't it?


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Check it out yourself...
> 
> ...
> Meaning that Kim Jong Il would be a right wing authoritarian.


 
the behavior it describes is less that of autocratic leader figures and more the people who unquestioningly obey those authorities
so the people who follow along _happily and enthusiastically_ with the awful shit that goes on in North Korea, or Myanmar, or Chile under Pinochet, or the Soviet Union under Stalin in particular, or the concentration camps.
notice the word happily- when somebody doesn't need coercion to commit atrocities on behalf of a higher authority simply because the fact that it came from an authority figure/position, that fits the definition given in the article.
it has little to do with what authority they possess or the force of authority wielded against them but simply a willingness to obey.

look at online news article comments.  you might have a story about some guy shot several times during a drug raid in which 5 ounces of pot were recovered and the operation is considered a success.  many of the comments would likely entail some variations of "GO POLICE THANKS FOR TAKING OUT THIS SCUMBAG" or "THAT STUPID KID SHOULD HAVE THOUGHT TWICE BEFORE BREAKING THE LAW" or "WE NEED TO TEACH THESE PUNKS A LESSON WITH A BATON TO THE THROAT AND BULLETS TO THEIR HEAD" or some other rationalization/cheerleading the primacy of a strong authority.

the phenomena which for several years stated that criticizing the president in a time of war was treason and in some cases should be punishable by death suddenly turned around when one of the others, the opponents, gained power.  the secret muslim kenyan usurper who clearly must have cheated his way into the presidency and will take our guns and make us surrender our country to terrorists and outlaw private enterprise.  he's not accepted as an authority figure because, surprise, people like glenn beck and rush limbaugh and michelle bachmann are also taken as authority figures, and have been saying the kind of things that appeal to right wing authoritarians and nationalists for a long time.  they're whipped up into a frenzy and barely veil calls for armed insurrection to "take their country back"- if they don't like the outcome of a given senate or house election, they're told to keep "second amendment remedies" in mind to defend against "domestic enemies."  it's also why the "YEAH WELL LIBERALS GET THEIR MARCHING ORDERS FROM GEORGE SOROS AND NANCY PELOSI AND MARKOS MOULITSAS AND" any amount of liberal name soup, since it's incomprehensible to someone like that for political ideas not to be spoonfed from a few specific authority figures.

so, uh, as I was saying, Kim Jong Il isn't the target of such a label, it is simply a description that fits someone who would willingly take part in the repression at the hands of his party's brutal policies and feel happy in serving the interests of power.  If your government deals with dissent by cracking heads and throwing people in prison and you are chomping at the bit to sign up to be a riot cop or prison guard to teach those fuckers a lesson, you're a right wing authoritarian.

hope that helps


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> glenn beck


 
Funny you should mention him, he was rather outspoken against the Bush administration back when he worked at CNN...


Naw, just an idiot conservative talking head who falls in line whenever a guy with an "R" after his name is elected president.  Right?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Funny you should mention him, he was rather outspoken against the Bush administration back when he worked at CNN...
> 
> 
> Naw, just an idiot conservative talking head who falls in line whenever a guy with an "R" after his name is elected president.  Right?


 
No, a lunatic demagogue who above all else craves the rabid and unwavering adoration he receives so readily from deluded reactionaries.  He'll say whatever he thinks will start sociopolitical shit-flinging matches.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, a lunatic demagogue who above all else craves the rabid and unwavering adoration he receives so readily from deluded reactionaries.  He'll say whatever he thinks will start sociopolitical shit-flinging matches.


 
_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...  *chirp*
...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...._


----------



## Lobar (Sep 14, 2010)

at least he's going blind from all the vaporub he's been rubbing into his eyes so he can cry on camera


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 14, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> _ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...  *chirp*
> ...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...._


 
yes he hated the bailouts/TARP that occurred at the end of 2008 (incidentally the same thing that these days gets talked about as if obama passed it under his administration- just a bit of the ol' revisionism.
loads of conservatives attacked bush over that, just as he was attacked for moderate approaches to the still sorely needed overhaul of our current immigration situation, both in unlawful entry and in the overwhelmingly difficult process it takes to migrate to here.

TARP and immigration reform helped conservatives jettison Bush.  "Thanks for the wars and tax cuts and medicare part d those were great but wow bailing out banks and a solution that doesn't involve deportation-catapults and a giant razor fence?  not razor wire, but actually made up of like a billion razers?  this GUY WAS A RINO ALL ALONG GET OUT GET OUT oh and thanks again for the wars and tax cuts and no child left behind and all"

it was a "clean break and fresh start" for the GOP to disassociate and distance unpopular Bush from their party.  his approval rate had fallen to, I can't remember exactly but it was close to 22% or 23% of people who still approved.  at least his last act of sacrifice prevented a much worse outcome, but it was written as a giveaway without oversight.  he was bush till the end.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2010)

Quick question, why is this thread still going on when it was cancelled and the qu'rans were not burned?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Quick question, why is this thread still going on when it was cancelled and the qu'rans were not burned?


 
it's always a good time to talk about conservatives and the ways they are terrible


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Sep 14, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> the behavior it describes is less that of autocratic leader figures and more the people who unquestioningly obey those authorities
> so the people who follow along _happily and enthusiastically_ with the awful shit that goes on in North Korea, or Myanmar, or Chile under Pinochet, or the Soviet Union under Stalin in particular, or the concentration camps.


Or the secret torture camps run by the U.S.  Again, I remember how Bush's wars were happily and enthusiastically supported, while critics of these wars were viciously attacked.  It's a pity that most of these cowards have scampered back under their collective rocks.  How I'd love to rub their noses in the mess they've made.



> so, uh, as I was saying, Kim Jong Il isn't the target of such a label, it is simply a description that fits someone who would willingly take part in the repression at the hands of his party's brutal policies and feel happy in serving the interests of power.


I agree.  I'll also add that bringing up the North Korean dictator is just a pathetic attempt at deflecting attention away from the main topic.  But at least we know where Kim Jong-Il stands; his politics are fairly consistent.  As opposed to cretins like Newt Gingrich, Sarah Palin and John Bolton, who are trying to boost their sagging (or non-existent) political careers by jumping on this anti-Muslim bandwagon.

I've said this already, but I think it bears repeating:  U.S. wars of aggression in Asia have have led the U.S. to this point, where a crazed "pastor" and a gang of Republican dead-enders can justify denying people their Constitutional rights based solely on their religion.

Back in 2002/2003, supporters of Bush's wars brayed constantly about bringing "freedom" to Iraq and Afghanistan.  Now they're trying to deny people their freedom here in the U.S.  I said at the time those people were mostly hypocrites and chickenhawks.  Once again, it seems that I was right.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> at least he's going blind from all the vaporub he's been rubbing into his eyes so he can cry on camera


 
So it actually WILL be "the blind leading the blind".



Lobar said:


> it's always a good time to talk about conservatives and the ways they are terrible


 
Beats the hell out of talking about furry crap.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> (TOO LONG, FIND IT YOURSELF)


 
That's it, you all want a political rant thread, you got it.

Posting one ATM.  It' s right here.  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82580-Rant-Rave-American-Politics.

Now that the situation is outdated, can we get this closed?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'm a bad person. I could not bring myself to give a rats ass about someone burning a book no matter what it contains.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Draw Mohammed Day


 
WHERE WAS I FOR THIS? all moronic caps lock aside, when did this happen and is it a reoccuring holiday?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 14, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> WHERE WAS I FOR THIS? all moronic caps lock aside, when did this happen and is it a reoccuring holiday?


 this was a while ago after the whole South Park had Muhammed in it and no.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 14, 2010)

damn, at least I have a picture of the south park muhammed on computer, pretty much just out of spite for the muslim extremists


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Quick question, why is this thread still going on when it was cancelled and the qu'rans were not burned?


 
Because thread derailment only counts if the mods don't agree with it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Korans were burned BTW, just not by Pastor Jones.  There are vids on YouTube.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Korans were burned BTW, just not by Pastor Jones.  There are vids on YouTube.


 
Yeah, so what?


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, Ratte, you gave me a new word today i.e. Bullshittery, also, the best reason to delete a post, tying with LEEEROYYY JEEENKIIINS (I have seen it but not on this forum)


----------



## Lobar (Sep 15, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> WHERE WAS I FOR THIS? all moronic caps lock aside, when did this happen and is it a reoccuring holiday?


 
It was started by atheists so you wouldn't have liked it.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 15, 2010)

I would have still liked it, because it was aimed, at least in my mind, at muslim extremists, and I don't mind athiests, its just when I hear atheists talk down to people because said people believe in a religion, like a superiority complex, that's when I get pissed


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 17, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I would have still liked it, because it was aimed, at least in my mind, at muslim extremists, and I don't mind athiests, its just when I hear atheists talk down to people because said people believe in a religion, like a superiority complex, that's when I get pissed


 
http://xkcd.com/774/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I would have still liked it, because it was aimed, at least in my mind, at muslim extremists, and I don't mind athiests, its just when I hear atheists talk down to people because said people believe in a religion, like a superiority complex, that's when I get pissed



Their intentions may well have been to aim it at Muslim extremists, but you and they are forgetting is, that ALL Muslims, including the innocent ones use the Koran, therefor such an act becomes offensive to even innocent Muslims, and that is a sure fire way to create more Muslim enemies. I mean is it really fair to drag the innocent people into it aswell? 

To me that would be like me targeting ALL Christians when the WBC did something stupid.


----------



## Isen (Sep 17, 2010)

Basically.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2010)

Isen said:


> Basically.


 
A very simple way to put it and very truthful. It doesn't matter what group of people one associates with because all groups have extremists in them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2010)

Fine with me, but only if it's using the Bible and Torah as kindling.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 17, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> http://xkcd.com/774/



I don't feel superior, I just hate it when they decide because I believe in a higher power, that I'm the one of inferior intellect.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 17, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I don't feel superior, I just hate it when they decide because I believe in a higher power, that I'm the one of inferior intellect.


 
Which is exactly how _I_ feel when *religious *types decide because I _don't _believe in a higher power, that *I'm* the one with inherently inferior intellect, morality and ethics.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 17, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Which is exactly how _I_ feel when *religious *types decide because I _don't _believe in a higher power, that *I'm* the one with inherently inferior intellect, morality and ethics.


 
I think both sides have their arrogant bastards, but most of both sides learn to tolerate each other.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 18, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I think both sides have their arrogant bastards, but most of both sides learn to tolerate each other.


 
I know a thing or two about arrogant bastards, one of my friends who I rarely talk to is one of those *shudders* Christian Fundamentalists, thats probly a one of the reason I don't communicate with him outside of Facebook.


----------

